#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  請問什麼是樂園幣

## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

以及如何增加的方法

以及其用途

謝謝

----------


## 狼狼

可能KIBA大發現了新功能。現在獲得方法應該只有發帖。


提個意見：能不能開放寵物功能呢。我看很多論壇都有開的。

----------


## 狼王白牙

樂園幣的用途..目前還在規劃中

到今天為止還沒成為正式貨幣, 因為還在細部調整

取得的方式, 目前為:

看回文字數決定多寡, 回文可以獲得紅利, 開主題可以獲得較高紅利

----------


## 影

呃....如果是看回文字數的話那貼圖該如何計算呢@@?
難道是用圖檔大小來分??

另外能增加樂園幣的回文是要在有計算回文量的版面發表還是所有版面皆會列入計算呢?

在個版區不會顯示樂園幣是為什麼呢@@?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 呃....如果是看回文字數的話那貼圖該如何計算呢@@?
> 難道是用圖檔大小來分??
> 
> 另外能增加樂園幣的回文是要在有計算回文量的版面發表還是所有版面皆會列入計算呢?
> 
> 在個版區不會顯示樂園幣是為什麼呢@@?


圖檔沒辦法轉換成樂園幣..

因為藝術是*無價的*, 用貨幣來計價太_俗氣_ (眾獸: 狼王您也轉得太硬了吧!)

不過如果能鼓勵回文的話, 不也能間接鼓勵作者嗎

部落版暫定不發給貨幣

----------


## 和魯夫

野獸是不用貨幣的(?)

----------


## 蛭魔妖蜥

獸人並不是野獸吧(炸)

----------


## 狼王白牙

會上網以及會打字的野獸, 沒理由不會使用貨幣吧(爆)

----------


## Fenrir

乾脆說是以食物當做貨幣吧(回歸原始?
至於是什麼食物 就另行討論囉(笑

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

> 會上網以及會打字的野獸, 沒理由不會使用貨幣吧(爆)


這句話好...一針見血XD(難以言喻的心情  五味雜陳...XD)


那贈與樂園幣是覺得其他獸的文章寫的很好所設的吧???
那被其他獸贈與的樂園幣會另外顯示嗎???

----------


## 幻貓

有了這個系統之後
我會很不自覺的在打的文章時多加幾個字......

人性的貪婪嗎？..我還以為除掉了......真是表漏無遺啊..

----------


## 布雷克

贈予樂園幣就跟巴哈姆特的GP系統很像了呢...

其實貨幣不一定要拿來買東西呀..

如果能代表人氣指數也是很棒的喔....不過不太客觀..因為怕有些為了這樣狂發文的..

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 有了這個系統之後
> 我會很不自覺的在打的文章時多加幾個字......
> 
> 人性的貪婪嗎？..我還以為除掉了......真是表漏無遺啊..


貪婪是不可能除掉的

貪婪是本能 本能有可能除掉嗎?

就和自私或妒嫉等等的想法一樣 一般人是不可能摒棄的

話說 要養寵物就要養獸人XDDDD(私心大起)

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

不過或許這個樂園幣其實是負值XD

因為我們在消耗狼王的血汗錢

----------


## 快樂狼人

但是樂園幣能買東西嗎= =?

我想這大概就跟發表文章數沒什麼兩樣~都只是紀錄個人發文數的另一種方式而已

所以我覺得影響不大= ="我還是如同往常回文發文都1~2行

說真的在樂園我也想不到能買什麼= ="

要是如巴哈買衣服裝備~那大家辛苦繪製的獸頭象不就白費了= ="所以不可行~

如果規劃成要多少錢才能瀏覽某些網頁?那這樣又太機車了~限制這麼多就不像樂園了= =

所以麻煩白狼對於樂園幣後續的規劃~請三思~

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

不過就拿獸狂版來說，新註冊的人不是要發文數到一定數量才能看到嗎？

要設立個版也是有發文數限制(100篇)，不過還因此有了重量不重質的發文

從這點來看樂園幣也訂出了一個明確的標準

----------


## 蒼楓

那如果針對"有些文重量不重質"(例如會有惡性玩笑的)的觀點來計呢??那又會是另一個大問題~再者這種鼓勵回文的方式固然好~不過貨幣真正的實用價值應該在於"貢獻跟和平"吧??所以~YAD~狼王錢太多就拿出來大家一起花~造福一下=ˇ=當然我也能幫你花啦>ˇ<(天音:沒事來意見箱惡搞啊~?我踢!!  我:嘎!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## rix

那就要看具體用途了

其實如果有"貨幣"這種東西
加幾個插件就好了
比如某隻獸發了一張自己畫的圖
需要你支付多少多少樂園幣后才可以看到

這樣也能算是一種版權尊重吧 呵呵

另外
如果真是這樣的話
那就要設置成回復1張貼子只能得到1樂園幣
如果按照回復字數計算
那樂園幣就沒有他那種價值了

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

> 那就要看具體用途了 
> 
> 其實如果有"貨幣"這種東西 
> 加幾個插件就好了 
> 比如某隻獸發了一張自己畫的圖 
> 需要你支付多少多少樂園幣后才可以看到 
> 
> 這樣也能算是一種版權尊重吧 呵呵 
> 
> ...


Rix兄可能沒有看過前面的回覆

不才同意"藝術是無價的"

一張不好看的圖，可能是某人用肝與淚所製作出來的

那麼要如何估計其價值呢？

還有，現在我們應該討論如何使樂園幣有價值吧?

不才愚見

----------


## 狼王白牙

看樣子大家對於這項新功能均感到好奇或者有意見

那麼請盡量發表看法吧, 包括想使用樂園幣來做什麼

或是舉體一點, 該怎麼合理使用這項功能

至於養寵物或是開商店, 能力上可以做到就可以, 不行就不行, 這是沒得選擇的 XD

----------


## 野狼1991

那我要問!(舉爪)
那:增與貨幣"要幹麻的?XD
可以把所有功能列出一表嗎??
當然是等到規畫好了(?)XD

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

啊對了，

Kiba有的時候會放上一些獸畫的CD

為了表示感謝，要扣除樂園幣

樂園幣不足者，表示對樂園貢獻不夠

所以不能下載XD

----------


## Kryote

我是覺得....我比較偏向樂園幣朝虛設的方向發展..
就如同前面所述....其亦為文章發表多寡的一種紀錄..
只不過.....只要虛擬貨幣制度一存在...就可能會有洗錢情況的發生..
我覺得....虛擬貨幣的使用.....在狼板上....最實用的情況..
可能是繪圖作品等的委託吧....(雖然說...都是相互熟悉者提出委託...只是意見而已啦...)

----------


## rix

也是.....這樣想想的話

放出什麼資源的共享可以收取樂園幣
除了這個目前還真想不出什麼.......

雖然這只是一種娛樂形式
但多少會有其他一些或新來的會員有其他的想法

這種事情畢竟不是每個人想法都會得到統一
尤其是會員越來越多的時候

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 只不過.....只要虛擬貨幣制度一存在...就可能會有洗錢情況的發生..


前幾天公佈的管理通則 (俗稱總版規) 有提到, 賺取不當的貨幣或積分會懲罰

白牙我...  可以看見貨幣的轉移情況, 所有 IP , 會員的動作

洗錢者, 將會免費請吃 *原味 狼王牌歸零膏*(不加糖)

味道不知道怎麼樣, 但是吃下去後保證不會跟龜苓膏一樣可以滋補養顏.

至於靠著亂發文以取得得貨幣者, 版主會管的

----------


## 野狼1991

> 將會免費請吃 *原味 狼王牌歸零膏*(不加糖)
> 
> 味道不知道怎麼樣, 但是吃下去後保證不會跟龜苓膏一樣可以滋補養顏.
> 
> 至於靠著亂發文以取得得貨幣者, 版主會管的


噗!狼王真幽默~XD
(不加糖....那加糖呢?XD)
不過像遙哥說的:



> Kiba有的時候會放上一些獸畫的CD 
> 
> 為了表示感謝，要扣除樂園幣


那這樣是會自動扣除,還是我們要自己給?(自己給要給多少阿??@@")
如果板上有人真的洗錢,那版主是可以自己歸零?(權限沒那嚜大吧XD)

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 那贈與樂園幣是覺得其他獸的文章寫的很好所設的吧??? 
> 那被其他獸贈與的樂園幣會另外顯示嗎???


應該是吧,反正這是寫程式的這樣設計, 因此就這樣用摟  
或者以後若有東西必須花費樂園幣時有獸買不起, 
可以發揮狼群的同胞愛贊助一下.

被贈與的話會有短訊息通知.




> 但是樂園幣能買東西嗎= =? 
> 我想這大概就跟發表文章數沒什麼兩樣~都只是紀錄個人發文數的另一種方式而已 
> 所以我覺得影響不大= ="我還是如同往常回文發文都1~2行 
> 說真的在樂園我也想不到能買什麼= =" 
> 要是如巴哈買衣服裝備~那大家辛苦繪製的獸頭象不就白費了= ="所以不可行~ 
> 如果規劃成要多少錢才能瀏覽某些網頁?那這樣又太機車了~限制這麼多就不像樂園了= = 
> 所以麻煩白狼對於樂園幣後續的規劃~請三思~


樂園幣還在測試當中, 本意也是鼓勵發文的獎賞而不是一種限制
要是有虛擬道具可以買, 也不見得要裝備在頭像上,
所以你已經想太多了, 拿尚未發生的負面情景的來嚇自己.
而實際上的用途是什麼? 都還沒定案呢.




> 那這樣是會自動扣除,還是我們要自己給?(自己給要給多少阿??@@") 
> 如果板上有人真的洗錢,那版主是可以自己歸零?(權限沒那嚜大吧XD)


如果有付費瀏覽的功能, 就會自動扣除, 而樂園幣自動給賣資訊的獸
版主不能歸零, 這種要從資料庫去消除, 只能系統管理者做
雖然沒有歸零膏可以請客, 但是可以請他吃叉刪包

----------


## 黑獅

洗錢方法無意發現了一個,編輯文章可以得到樂園幣
雖然沒有試過編輯後寫亂發出去,字數賺取樂園幣後再修改刪除
會不會不削除已經得到的樂園幣...通常這個是不可能的
所以乾脆把編輯可以得到樂園幣的這個設置改掉?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 洗錢方法無意發現了一個,編輯文章可以得到樂園幣
> 雖然沒有試過編輯後寫亂發出去,字數賺取樂園幣後再修改刪除
> 會不會不削除已經得到的樂園幣...通常這個是不可能的
> 所以乾脆把編輯可以得到樂園幣的這個設置改掉?


編輯後如果字數增加, 才會得到一些字數的錢
如果字數減少, 就會扣回來

而訊息中的, 你已經賺得多少樂園幣, 有時候是扣掉的數值喔 (笑)
如果編輯文章後字數減少看到這個訊息, 表示被扣掉的 (雖然仍然顯示已賺得)

*所以想以這方法洗錢的, 不要做白工了!*

----------


## 野狼1991

會有"你以超出短時間的發文數量,將不再給貨幣"的字樣...
=口=
看文.回文快不行嗎?XD

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

要是擔心有獸洗錢的話，倒是可以考慮像PTT那樣設定每篇文章能夠賺取的
金幣上限，例如，就說每篇文章最多只能賺取100元吧，這樣也有2500個字了耶。一般來說就算是有長篇大論要發表也不太可能打到這麼多字吧？XD

對了，之前是不是有圖片要不要算錢的問題？不是說"A picture worth a thousand words"嗎？所以應該當1000字計算XDDDDD <?gt;

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 對了，之前是不是有圖片要不要算錢的問題？不是說"A picture worth a thousand words"嗎？所以應該當1000字計算XDDDDD





> A picture is worth a thousand words.一幅畫勝過千言萬語
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words.百聞不如一見


=3=/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
以前我在另一個版(非獸版)

也是開放了貨幣功能

不過 似乎熱了一時就慢慢消去了

因為發帖者不好意思設付費~"~a(至少我是這樣~"~)

其他人的反彈也頗大

包括認為文章內容不值那樣多 或根本不用付錢的

所以呢 還是等寵物或商店功能吧XD(被打)

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 會有"你以超出短時間的發文數量,將不再給貨幣"的字樣...
> =口=
> 看文.回文快不行嗎?XD


這是為了怕有狼短時間大量轉貼所設, 預設值為一小時10篇
不過現在想想, 還是有些獸上網時間不是那麼多, 也許間隔好一段時間,
累積了很多想要貼或者想要回文的..  可是這種狼又不是那麼多

所以只好折衷一下, 數值提高到一小時25篇吧, 這個數值也是有特殊意義的...




> 要是擔心有獸洗錢的話，倒是可以考慮像PTT那樣設定每篇文章能夠賺取的
> 金幣上限，例如，就說每篇文章最多只能賺取100元吧，這樣也有2500個字了耶。一般來說就算是有長篇大論要發表也不太可能打到這麼多字吧？XD


這個意見不錯,  原本我是以大家只要貼文都是善意的分享,
然後加上文學版作者時常張貼超過 100 元的大作, 所以把每篇上限設定在200元
現在想想也應該考慮到 "*平均數*" 的問題.  就決定採納御櫻的意見!!
但是每篇文章最多賺取 50 元 XD

如果覺得這個賺太少, 而自己帖子很有料, 請設定讓其他狼付費, 不要客氣 XD




> 以前我在另一個版(非獸版)
> 也是開放了貨幣功能
> 不過 似乎熱了一時就慢慢消去了
> 因為發帖者不好意思設付費~"~a(至少我是這樣~"~)
> 其他人的反彈也頗大
> 包括認為文章內容不值那樣多 或根本不用付錢的
> 所以呢 還是等寵物或商店功能吧XD(被打)


盡量試試看開發新的功能吧, 不過付費功能有相當的好處

1. 作者可以追蹤誰買了他的作品
2. 在公共版面, 可以對訪客隱藏, 只讓本站會員花少少的代價看到

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

那麼付費後的資料(看完了+關掉了)
如果要再看一次是否要再重新付費一次???

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 那麼付費後的資料(看完了+關掉了)
> 如果要再看一次是否要再重新付費一次???


付費一次, 以後看同一篇文章就不必再付費了

系統會記錄您已經付費過的帳單  :Wink:

----------


## 影

> 那麼付費後的資料(看完了+關掉了)
> 如果要再看一次是否要再重新付費一次???


下面會有付費紀錄所以是不用的


不過以字數計費的話占心房的文幾乎都會比較長呢...就某方面而言那邊相當好獲得樂園幣....?

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

我想會碰到這個問題：
因為我有注意到"給予樂園幣"這個藍色字樣
在狼之樂園會員其中
要是有人開創了一個帳號並不是私用
而是大家募款公用
那不就破壞了樂園幣的意義了嗎？

關於這點白牙版主有什麼看法呢？

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 我想會碰到這個問題：
> 因為我有注意到"給予樂園幣"這個藍色字樣
> 在狼之樂園會員其中
> 要是有人開創了一個帳號並不是私用
> 而是大家募款公用
> 那不就破壞了樂園幣的意義了嗎？
> 
> 關於這點白牙版主有什麼看法呢？



有可能, 但是機率低到幾乎不可能, 因為:

1. 取得相當容易, 對於常態會員來說, 所謂付費瀏覽幾乎不算是限制
2. 比較容易的方法是, 借錢, 或是直接告知對方已經付費過的內容.

因此會破壞意義的其實是好朋友 + 不想發文 + 即時通訊軟體.

打個比喻, 網路遊戲帳號也可以包月, 然後多人輪流玩. 說起來很簡單, 
但是實施起來很難, 因為上線時間會衝突,大家對於角色的想法不一樣, 
最後都不如花錢自己玩自己的.

所以, 公用帳號切換自己帳號, 或是到處問人,付費的內容是什麼, 
是很麻煩的. 還不如自己多賺一點. 搞不好更節省時間.

而且, 說不定以後的用途不僅於付費瀏覽功能.

----------


## AkiEaglrs

我倒覺得可以用在增加樂園的個人上傳配額的購買上，畢竟有些東西我們也不好刪除。

還有樂園的一些服務設施和特殊字體或效果的購買等。。。。。。。。

不過同是網站管理者我想白牙老大一定要提高購買金額，畢竟服務器的空間不好省，我這裡20TB都很拮据呢（其實平常只有12TB左右，人數多了或者更新才會啓用剩下的3台機子XD

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 我倒覺得可以用在增加樂園的個人上傳配額的購買上，畢竟有些東西我們也不好刪除。
> 
> 還有樂園的一些服務設施和特殊字體或效果的購買等。。。。。。。。
> 
> 不過同是網站管理者我想白牙老大一定要提高購買金額，畢竟服務器的空間不好省，我這裡20TB都很拮据呢（其實平常只有12TB左右，人數多了或者更新才會啓用剩下的3台機子XD


非常感謝您的建議

主機的空間的確不好省啊, 還好我們只算是小~中型論壇

空間還算夠用, 特殊權限的購買金額確實要提高這點是肯定的

----------

